# Nobodys Aufrüstung



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Hallo leute Der Nobody macht mal wieder einen Tread auf.

Und zwar will ich meine Wakü aufrüsten was ja vorkommen soll. 

Und da hatte ich,wie einige vlt schon bemerkt haben ein paar ideen.
Diese wurden beredet aber dabei stellten sich unterschiedliche Meinungen heraus. Und da is in dem einen Thema OT ist und in dem anderen etwas fehl am Platz ist kommt ein neuer Tread. 

Also ich hatte 2 Ideen.

1. Idee 2 Pumpen seriel oder Parallel zu nutzen in einen Kreislauf. Das habe ich aber nach einigen Meinungen Verworfen. Da es nur den Durchfluss erhöt hätte und im hinblick der Kosten nicht rentabel gewessen währe.

2. Idee ist ein 2. Kreislauf. Also das ein Kreislauf die CPU kühlt und ein anderer die Graka.
Und ehrlichgesagt finde ich die idee ziemlich gut da ich einen höheren Durchfluss habe und jede Komponente ihren eigenen 420er Radi. Das sollte doch eigentlich einiges bringen meine ich. Nun schiden sich hier die Geister. Die einen Sagen jo das ist so die anderen nö das ist quatsch. Jo und deswegen der Tread.

Zurzeit werkelt in meiner Wakü ein 420er macicool slim Radiator mit 3 Lüftern die 50 CFM bringen.
Eine Phobia Pumpe 
Eine 150er AGB
Und eben ein CPU Kühler
 Auch die Graka wird gekühlt
Als Schlauch nehm ich einen 11/8 mm 

Die CPU ist eine AMD 965 (idle 33° , Last so 50 °) ´@ 3,8 Ghz und eine GTX 470 (idle 33° Last so 60 °). Alles bei 32 ° Zimmertemperatur.

Und nun kommts. Was meint ihr wie kann man aufrüsten das die Temps sinken ? Ist vlt ein 2. Kreislauf die Lösung ? Und das bei einen Budget von 170 € ?


----------



## OsiRis (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

also an deiner stelle würde ich keinen 2ten kreislauf basteln ... 
eher mal einen gescheiden heatkiller (cpu kühler) zulegen und mal von den winzigen schlauchen weg und zu 16/10 mit tüllen umsteigen und evt zwischen cpu und gpu noch einen 120 radi packen... 
und 42C zimmertemp?!?! wo wohnst du ?! ^^


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Die Schläuche machen da nun wirklich außer optisch nicht nen großen Unterschied. Ich würde anstatt nem 2ten Kreislauf eher zu nem zusätzlichen 240er raten. Oder du verkaufst deinen Quad und holst dir nen Mora-Radiator.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

^^ Was soll am schlauch nicht ok sein ? Ein größererSchlauch würde nur unwesentlich den Durchfluss vergrößern. 

Bei den Zimmertemps habe ich mich verschrieben sry

Die CPU Kühlung soll nicht ok sein ? In den Tests war die immer oben auf.

Und nen Quad Radi hab ich nicht ich habe nur den 3x 140er radi und der ist ein Slim.

Nen Mora geht nicht da ich den nicht ans Gehäuse schrauben kann weil dann das ganze case zu breit würde.


----------



## OsiRis (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

jo also alleine von schraubverschlüssen zu tüllen mit 16/10 macht schon nen kleinen unterschied also bei mir ca.5C zudem eben noch nen 120radi dazwischen packen dann wirds schon cooler ^^ aber ansonsten ein mora wäre auch ne gute lösung ^^ aber halt riiiiieeeeesig ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Wenn deinDurchfluss zu schwach ist dann ist klar das die Temps besser werden sobald der durchfluss durch größere Querschnitte steigt. 

Wie gesagt ein Mora geht nicht. Und ich hatte einen 120 er zusätzlich mit drinn aber viel gebracht hat das nicht.


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Nen 2ter Kreislauf wird dir da temperatur-technisch auf jeden Fall auch nicht mehr bringen. Wie siehts mit ner Kompressorkühlung aus ? 

Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht warum du es kühler haben willst, die Temps sind doch voll in Ordnung. Mit der CPU haste ja noch ordentlich Spielraum falls du noch höher takten willst.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Weil ich eben denke das die Temps zu hoch sind gerade bei der CPU. Ich mein das sind Teilweise 10 ° Über raum Temperatur. Und normal sind sowas wie 5° darüber. 

Hier übrigends der richtige CPU Kühler den ich habe.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

So, du hast ja schon in deinem einen Thread meine Rechnung gesehen. Die wurde jetzt hier rein verschoben.
Zunächst will ich aber noch zu offenen Punken und Antworten hier was sagen.

Zu den Pumpen: Jetzt hab ich erst verstanden, dass immer wenn du von 2 Pumpen geredet hast, du damit sagen wolltest, dass du 2 Pumpen in ein Kreislauf machen willst. War wohl ein kleines Missverständis, ändert aber nix an meiner Meinung, das weder Variante 1 noch Variante 2 sinnvoll ist.

Zur Zimmertemperatur: Die wurde soeben angepasst.

Zum Schlauch: Wie Cionara schon sagte: Nur optische Veränderung.

Zu nem anderen Kühler: Der Heatkiller 3.0 LT ist doch schon top. Ein anderer, besserer wäre der Heatkiller 3.0 (ich glaub der aktuell beste), und dass würden maximal 5 Grad bringen. Aber wirklich maximal. Eher so 2 bis 3. Und dafür 30 € mehr ausgeben...

Wenn dein Budget wirklich 170€ is, dann würd ich mir nen Mora holen. Denn was du mit dem Pushen gesagt hast, stimmt nach langem überlegen doch nicht, da die Wassertemperatur überall gleich ist und nur von der Radiatorleistung und Menge an Wärme abhängen, die die Hitzequellen abgeben. Und da sich die Leistung des CPU Kreislaufes bei 1 oder 2 Kreisläufen kaum ändert, ist es so gut wie egal, ob 1 oder 2 Kreisläufe.

Zum Thema, Mosterrechnung hierherverschieben. Fail. Ich hab den Text ausgeschnitten , dann gespeichert und dann die URL von nem Video kopiert, die ich in die Siggi kopieren wollt, ohne vorher den Text zu sichern. Deswegen is der jetzt weg. Ich hoffe du hast ihn dir gut durchgelesen. Und der 120 Radi war nur zur verdeutlichung da, damit die einzelnen Verhältnis größere Unterschiede aufweisen.

Und jetzt was direkt auf deine Frage im anfangspost bezogenes. Mehr Kühlleistung gibst nur mit mehr Radiatoren. Wie sagst eine alte Modding /Wakü Weisheit:
Kühlfläche ist durch nichst als durch nochmehr Kühlfläche zu ersetzten^^
Das heißt, um das maximale aus deiner Wakü rauszuholen musst du soviel wie möglich an Radiatoren in dein Big Tower unterbringen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also ein weiterer 420er Radi soll ja rein. Aber diesmal kein Slim.

Aber Ich denke nicht das eine weiterer Radi jetzt die Wahnsinns Verbesserung bringen wird oder ? So und schläuche wechseln kann man auch Vergessen. Das is klar. genau wie eine Mora denn den bekomm ich nicht untergebracht.

Aber wenn ich eine Pumpe nehme mit integrierter AGB Das sollte doch eigentlich günstiger sein oder ? Und mal angenommen ich mach das denoch so, Wenn ich an den Kreislauf wo es schlechter wird noch ein 120er radi rein hänge würde das doch wieder ausgeglichen oder ?

Alles ist so kompleziert. naja ich gehe ne runte zocken da bekomm ich immer gute ideen. Aber wer noch Vorschläge hat wie ich die Temps verbessern kann nur raus damit.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

DER 2. KREISLAUF BRINGT NIX, NUR FLÄCHE BRINGT WAS.

Und ja du hast recht, der weitere Radi bringt jetzt nicht so die riesen verbesserung im Idle bereich. Deine "hohen" idle werte liegen daran, dass eine recht hohe Idle Wärmeproduktion vorhanden ist, die verhindert, dass die Komponenten kühler werden. Ich merke dass daran, dass mein hitziges Mainboard mitgekühlt wird. Meine Werte sind auch 34 Grad Idle, bei ca. 26 Grad Raumtemperatur.
Aber jeder weitere Radi bingt was für die Load werte. Ich vermute bei dir müsste die CPU dann nur auf 45Grad und die Graka so 50 Grad sein. Sind aber nur spekulationen.

Und du schreibst was von 10 Grad differenz im Idle. Dann muss doch deine Zimmertemp bei 22 Grad liegen oder?

 Meine ICQ Nummer: 317760915, bin aber grad off, da ich mein System eh gleich neu aufsetzt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ja Meine Temperatur liegt bei 24° manchmal höer manchmal tiefer.
Aber du sagst es währe das Mainboard ? Würde es etws bringen wenn ich dieses Kühle ?

Aber es muss doch etwas geben wo ich bessere Werte bekomme oder ? Bevor ich eine Wakü hatte dachte ich immer das die Werte mit bei so 28 ° liegen. Und nun lieg ich teilweise bei 38°.

Mal sehen vlt kommt mir noch eine Idee. Bringt vlt eine Größere AGB was ?


----------



## OsiRis (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

also wenn dein sys im idle grade mal 1C über raumtemp ist dann ist die kühlleistung io das einzigste was das noch was hilft is bessere oder schnellere wärmeabfuhr ! das erklärt sich alleine schon durch logisches denken 

wenn ich meine pumpe low stelle habe ich größere temp unterschiede als wenn ich sie mit high laufen lass somit ist das ein druchfluss problem ! 

und wenn du jeden funken aus deinem sys holen willst dann musst auch für größeren durchfluss sorgen.!!!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*



OsiRis schrieb:


> also wenn dein sys im idle grade mal 1C über raumtemp ist dann ist die kühlleistung io das einzigste was das noch was hilft is bessere oder schnellere wärmeabfuhr ! das erklärt sich alleine schon durch logisches denken
> 
> wenn ich meine pumpe low stelle habe ich größere temp unterschiede als wenn ich sie mit high laufen lass somit ist das ein druchfluss problem !
> 
> und wenn du jeden funken aus deinem sys holen willst dann musst auch für größeren durchfluss sorgen.!!!!



Also wenn sie ein ° darüber währe würde ich hier nicht schreiben^^

Also sagst du wieder ein 2. Kreislauf würde was bringen weil ich ja damit einen besseren durchfluss erreiche. Denn schläuche und andere Anschlüsse bringen nichts. Das hat mann in verschiedenen Treads schon gelesen. Und eine 2.Pumpe in einen Kreislauf bringt auch nicht viel.


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Das mit dem Durchfluss ist keine dumme Idee. Da ich kein Dipl. Ingenieur bin würde ich da gerne nochmal ne Fachmeinung von jemandem hier zu hören.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Naja das ist die Theorie die ich mit der 2. Pumpe Verfolgte. wenn das aber was bringen würde,würde ein 2. Kreislauf nun doch etwas bringen. Aber irgendwo ist ja auch eine Grenze denn ab einer gewissen geschwindigkeit kann das wasser keine Wärme mehr aufnehmen. 

Aber hey ich lass mir alles gerne wiederlegen ich bin für jede Hilfe offen.


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

In dem was ich bisher gelesen hab steht, dass eine Durchflusserhöhung nur was bringt wenn der Durchfluss bisher sehr gering ist. Das heißt in nem Beispiel ausm Luxx wenn der Durchfluss von 60l/h auf  120l/hdie Stunde steigt bringt es 2°C und dann von 120l/h auf 180l/h nur 1°C usw.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Uter (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Weißt du wie hoch dein Durchfluss ist? Ab ca. 60l/h ist er völlig egal, da das Wasser dann überall fast gleich warm ist. Da deine Pumpe ziemlich stark ist wirst du maximal mit ner dual-Laing noch ein Grad rausholen können (maximal). 
2 Kreisläufe sind nur sinnvoll, wenn man bei beiden unterschiedliche Wassertemperaturen haben will (um z.B. die Graka wärmer werden zu lassen als die CPU). Da du jedoch allgemein möglichst niedrige Temps haben wills bringt das auch nichts.
Ein neuer CPU-Kühler würde auch maximal 1° bringen. 
U.U. bringt der Wechsel auf Flüssigmetallpaste oder änhliches noch ein paar Grad.
Bei doppelter Radifläche halbiert sich die Temp.differenz zwischen Luft und Wasser.

Abgesehen davon, dass deine Temps absolut i.O. sind würde also nur ein neuer/2. Radi noch etwas bringen, aber auch dort steht m.M.n. die Kosten in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Laut angefügter Tabelle bei dem mit nem 3.99Ghz i7 getestet wurde bringt eine Steigerung von 48l/h auf 90l/h 2°C  und von 90l/h auf 192l/h  nochmal 2°C. Also ich denke nicht, dass dir ne Durchflusssteigerung viel bringen würde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also mein Durchfluss sollte so eigentlich OK sein. Ich weiß aber die genauen Zahlen leider nicht. Aber es ist ja nicht viel im Kreislauf nur ein 420er Radi zwei Kühler und das Wars was Durchfluss frisst. Ob das noch so ist wenn ich einen weiteren 420er Radi rein setze weis ich nicht. Denn ich hab immer noch das diagramm vor mir das da zeigte das alleine durch ein 120er Radi der durchfluss um 19 % abnahm.....


----------



## Uter (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Dafür hast du dann aber mehr Fläche. Selbst wenn der Durchfluss unter 60l/h fällt (was ich nicht glaub) dann werden die Temps durch einen weiteren Radi immernoch besser... aber wie gesagt wirklich sinnvoll ist das nicht außer du bekommst den Radi günstig...


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Meine Aussage bezüglich Mainboard habe ich nur darauf bezogen, dass mein Chipsatz im Idle ähnlich viel Wärme ans Wasser abgibt, wie deine grafikkarte im Idle. Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass es daran liegen kann, dass die Idle Werte etwas höher sind. Was mich aber wundert, du sagts, manchmal ist die Differenz bei 1 Grad Raumt. zu CPUt. aber manchmal bis zu 10 grad. Wenn 1 Grad differenz längere Zeit mal vorhanden war, liegt es definitiv nicht am Durchfluss und nicht an der Radifläche, dass es auch mal 10 Grad sein können. Eventuell liegts am energiesparmodi der CPU? Das der iwie nicht aktiv ist und somit die CPU höher taktet und mehr Wärme abgibt.

Mein Tipp an dich, was du nun tun solltest. Kauf dir den dicken 420, und mach weiter mit deinem MOD. Und wenn es weiterhin komische Idle Werte gibt, schau mal nach wegen der Stromsparmodi. Und wenn da nix is, scheiß drauf, denn wichtig sind eigenltich nur die Temps unter Prime. Und wenn die konstant sind, dann ist alles gut. Wenn nicht, müssten wir nochmal drauf schauen, also beobachte mal die Prime Temps, mach zu verschiedenen Zeiten immer 15 min Tests.
Ansonsten könntest du dir noch nen Wassertemperatursensor und nen Durchflussmesser kaufen.
Jo, mehr gibts nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also 1 ° sind sie nie. Die unterschiede zur Raum Temperatur liegen so zwischen 5 und 10 ° Aber nach einer Last bekomme ich nie die idle nach den einschalten zurück sonder lieg dann bei 36 °.

Ichhab gerade etwas World in Conflict Gespielt. Dabei wird der Radi Warm und die Temperatur der Graka liegt bei 45 ° die der CPU bei 38 ° Danach wechseln sie wieder runter zz liegen wieder beide bei 36 °. Beide Werte ändern sich gleichzeitig und liegen wedr auf gleichen Niveau. Ich bekomm das schon noch hin. Irgendawann erreiche ich die 29 ° im idle. Wie weiß ich auch noch nicht. Mal sehen. 

Mal anders gefragt es macht ja keinen Sinn so eine Aquastrem zu Kaufen oder ? Weil wenn ich mir so Bilder ansehe jeder hat so ein Teil. Aber von der Leistung her liegt die wie meine.


----------



## Uter (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Vom Durchfluss her nein. Allerdings ist sie leiser als deine aktuelle Pumpe und hat mehr Funktionen. Bei der Ultra könntest du z.B. die Lüfter abhängig von der Wassertemp steuern, was zu niedrigen Temps unter Last, aber auch höherer Lautstärke unter Last führen würde (im idle könntest du die Lüfter minimal laufen lassen sodass es dann noch leiser wär).


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Na ja also brauch ich sie nicht. Die Pumpe hab ich so entkoppelt da hört man kaum noch was. Und die Lüfter kann ich mit hand Steuern. Dafür hab ich ne Lüftersteuerung. 

Aber hinsictlich der Temperaturen macht es da sinn die Spanungswandler und die Northbridge zu Kühlen ?


----------



## Cionara (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Was ist denn konkret dein Ziel ? Einfach nur alles möglichst kühl ? Wenn du deinen gewünschten OC, Stabilität und gute Temperaturen erreicht hast, warum willst du die mit allen Mitteln noch weiter runterbringen ? Wenn du allerdings nur gerne noch etwas rumschrauben möchtest kann ich das verstehen. Zur Temperatur haben wir ja schon alles besprochen, Flüssigmetall-WLP, noch ein Radiator, ne Pumpe für mehr Durchfluss, kühlt alles ein paar °C weg aber den Sinn dahinter sehe ich noch nicht so ganz ^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ja was ist der Sinn ? 
Da könnte ich Fragen was ist der Sinn einer Aktiven Wakü ?
Ich denke das ist nicht so leicht begründet. Aber bei mir ist es mehr das Basteln und dadurch etwas zu haben was so nicht jeder hat und auch genug Leistung bringt damit ich meine Hardware schön auslasten kann. So das ich zu den PC schauen kann und sagen kann jop das Teil hat nur der Nobody.  Und gerade eine Wakü hat man Längere Zeit. Da kommt irgendwann nur wieder mal nen neuer Kühler dazu wenn man die HW wechselt und fertig.

Kurz gesagt ich bastel gerne was ausgefallenes. Und mal den Blick weg von den Kosten, So ein 2. Kreislauf hat doch was.

Angenommen ich komme an eine 2. gleichwertige Pumpe relativ Kostengünstig. Was währe da sinnvoller ? Parallel oder seriel ?


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Angenommen ich komme an eine 2. gleichwertige Pumpe relativ Kostengünstig. Was währe da sinnvoller ? Parallel oder seriel ?



Wie meinst du das? Parallel in einem Kreislauf ist völliger Unfug. Ich nehme an du meinst damit zwei Kreisläufe. Das kann man wie gesagt machen. 
Was weniger bringt sind, sind zwei Pumpen seriell in einem Kreislauf. Neben der Redundanz dient das nur der Durchflussteigerung. Wie du selbst sagst, ist das aber sicher nicht kritisch in deinem System - mal ganz abgesehen von, dass der Durchfluss natürlich bei Kreisen auch höher ist, wenn pro Kreislauf weniger drin hängt. 
Also wenn du es dir zutraust zwei Kreis im Stacker unterzubringen, ohne dass das alles vollgestopft und unübersichtlich aussieht würde ich das machen. Einen großen Effekt bringt´s freilich nicht, aber unter den Aspekten unter denen du die Wakü erweiterst wäre das sicher die beste Möglichkeit. 

Selber habe ich eine Zweikreislösung bereits mal ne Zeit lang testweise gefahren und werde in Zukunft dauerhaft eine einsetzen. Hauptsächlich aber auch aus optischen Gründen und des Bastelspaßes wegen. 
Zwar bringt das leistungsmäßig sie keine großen Vorteile gegenüber einer Einkreislösung aber auch keine wesentlichen Nachteile. Man ist zudem flexibler. Lediglich die statisitisch geringe Zuverlässigkeit, weil jeweils mehr Ausfallursachen möglich sind könnte man negativ bewerten. Mit vernünftigen Komponenten ist die Angst vor Ausfällen aber sowieso auch auf sehr lange Sicht recht unbegründet, solange man den Korrosionschutz nicht vernachlässigt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Hallo,

Also ich meinte in 1 Kreislauf 2 Pumpen. Aber das kann ich mir nach etwas überlegen schon sparen.

Aber bevor hier die Frage kommt warum der Tread wenn es schon im Wakü tread angeschnitten wurde.

Ich hab einen ähnlichen Tread noch wo anders. Und auch im Netz hab ich vieles gefunden was einmal für 2 Kreisläufe redet und einmal gegen. Aber so richtig hab ich noch nichts gefunden. Niergends ein Vergleich. Oder so.
Viele die 2 Kreisläufe haben sind der Meinung das es was bringt Vor allem unter Last einige meinen das es nichts bringt. Also so richtig getestet hat das noch keiner so richtig.

Aber irgendwiefinde ich es interessant. Das mit den 2. Kreislauf.

Mal angenommen ich bekomm die Teile recht günstig. 

Was bräuchte ich dafür ? 

Eine gleiche AGB
eine Pumpe (da reicht die kleine Phobia)
4 zusätzliche Anschlüsse
2 schots
Und das wars oder hab ich noch was vergessen ?

Achso ein Vorschlag hab ich noch. Und zwar 2 Kreislüfe zu bauen aber die Pumpen nehmen das Wasser aus einer AGB. Aber ich denke das ist nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also, dass mit der Idle Temp nach Last würd ich sagen, ist das Wasser so aufgeheizt, dass es einfach nicht unter 36 Grad geht. Auch nach längerem Idle geht sie nicht runter, weil die restliche Wärme, die konstant im Idle von Graka und CPU produziert wird, reicht, um das Wasser auf konstanter Temperatur zu halten. Ich denke, wenn du den PC kalt hochfährts und dann ne stunde Idle bist, du ebenfalls 36 Grad hast. Dauert halt, bis die Temperatur mit Idle Abwärme steigt.

Ich hab ne Aquastream, is eigentlich ein schickes Teil, hab nur aktuelle eine meiner Laings im PC, aus Platztgründen. Die is schon ein wenig größer. Wenn du die Ultra holen würdes, könntest du halt optimal den DFM einbauen, noch dazu nen inline Tempsensor, fertig. Dann kannst du schön alles überwachen und steuern. Die Lüftersteuerugn die du hast macht dann eben die Lüfter, und alles Waküzeugs die Pumpe. das wäre die billigste Variante für dich, eine gute und sinnvole Waküüberwachung zu haben. Das wäre mein Vorschlag für dich. Kostet halt knapp 100€. Dann noch den 2. Radi kaufen und deine alte Pumpe verkaufen und gut is, dann haste ne Top ausgerüstete Wakü. (is sie aktuell eigenltich auch schon^^).

Sinn einer Wakü, sehe ich eigentlich fast nur einen. MOD FAKTOR, der verlängerte Schwanz des Mannes^^ Is einfach der Hingucker auf jeder Lan. Ich könnt stundenlang vor meinem PC sitzen und dem Wasser zuschauen. Deswegen verstehe ich dich auch, dass du nen 2. Kreislauf haben willst, weil es eben keiner hat. Aber ich find, deine Wakü hat eine gute Überwachung und Steuerung mehr nötig als einen überflüssigen 2. Kreislauf, der nur aus ModFaktor drin is.

Hier nocheinmal ein kleines Résume:

Vorteile:
- geiles Aussehen
- Individualtät des PCs
- mehr Durchfluss

Nachteile:
- Viel höhere Kosten für null Leistungsgewinn
- Ausfallwarscheinlichkeit steigt
- bei schlechter Umsetztung rieseiger Schlauchsalat im Gehäuse
- man muss das System 2 mal mit Wasser füllen und auch 2 mal Wasser ablassen, also man hat mehr arbeit.

Sprich Modfaktor steigt, Leistung nicht.
Also wenn du 2 Kreisläufe machst, dann würd ich alles getrennt machen. Denn wenn die Pumpen das Wasser von einem AGB holen, ist das wie 2 Pumpen seriell geschalten, da die Wasertemperatur ja relativ gleich is. Wieder steigt nur der Durchfluss. 2 Pumpen in einem Kreislauf seriell sind nur für die Durchflusssteigerung, was bei deinem onehin schon guten Durchfluss vllt 2 Grad macht. Außerdem geht die langsamere Pumpe schneller kaputt, da sie von der anderen sozusagen mitbetrieben wird. Und auch bei gleich Pumpen, eine gewisse differenz gibt es immer. Und wenn dann mal eine Pumpe ausfällt, sinkt der Durchfluss ins Bodenlose, da der Widerstand im Kreislauf durch die kaputte Pumpe extrem steigt.
Und 2 Pumpen parallel, hab ich ja oben schon erwähnt, bringts net so. Zumal du dann nen anderen AGB brauchst, weil die Pumoen dann zu zweit so stark sind, dass ein imenser Strudel erzeugt wird. Da muss dan ein 250ml oder größerer AGB rein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Das mit den 2 Pumpen und eine AGB war nur zur ergänzung bevor es hier nochmal steht. Und eine 2. Pumpe in einen Kreislauf haben wir ja schon durch und selbst ich hab begriffen das es sinnlos ist.

Bei der Überwachung muss ich sagen das ich es kaum brauch. Manchmal würde mich zwar die Wassertemperatur interesieren. Aber da steht schon auf der nächsten Einkaufsliste ein Sensor der an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen wird. 
Und durchfluss naja wenn er da ist....

Und so komisch es klingt die Lautstärke der Pumpe Interesiert mich so ziemlich gar nicht da sie bereits gut entkoppelt ist und ich eine Idee habe wie das noch besser wird.

Und ja wenn dann mach ich einen Getrennten. Aber nur mal rein hypotetisch ob ich es mache weiß ich noch nicht. 

Eigentlich reicht doch eine Pumpe die etwas weniger leistet und wenn die noch nen AGB hat spart Nobody doch eigentlich auch noch.

Aber bei den Einen Nachteil hast du was vergessen. Zwar muss man alles 2 mal machen aber wenn zb die Graka ausfällt muss man nur ein Teil ablassen und nicht alles.


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ja, ok, den Punkt hab ich vergessen, in dem Fall is es wie bei einem Kreislauf. Aber an deiner Stelle würd ich noch en paar Nächte drüber schlafen, bevor du dich entscheidest. Oder am besten erst dann, wenn du die Entscheidung brauchst, um gewisse Änderungen am Gehäuse vornehmen zu können, die eben entweder für 1 oder 2 Kreisläufe sind und mehr oder weniger irreparabel sind.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Irreparabel sind die Änderungen nicht die ich machen müsste. Ich müsste maximal eine neue Midiplatte machen. Aber eine entscheidung bräuchte ich schon. Denn am nächsten Samstag - Sonntag müsste ich die Pläne haben den am darauffolgenden Wochenende vermutlich am Samstag wird das Case mit einen schub bearbeitet. Alles in allen so ist der Plan und dann müsste ich es eben wissen was ich machen müsste. Wegen der midi Platte eben.

Also schelmii oder jeder anderer. Im Falle ich mache es wirklich ein 2. Kreislauf. Es reicht doch da eine kleine Phobia Pumpe und die eben für die CPU. Und die Große für die Graka. Oder was meint ihr ? 

Und nur um es nochmal zusammenzu fassen;

Ein 2. Kreislauf bringt keine Verschlechterung eurer Meinung nach ? Sofern jede Komponente einen 420er radi hat ? oder ?


Edite sagt es gab eine Idee. Hey warum eigentlich auf ein System setzen wenn man beide haben kann ?
Es ist eigentlich ganz simpel. Beide haben vor und nachteile. Aber wie währe es wenn man beides zusammen wirft ? 

Das hätte ich so gesagt. Man baut das so auf das beide Kreisläufe Seperat laufen. Bis auf einer änderung. Man baut T stücke ein und Ventile. Damit man dann die Radiatoren verbinden kann. Efekt Man hat eine gesamte Wakü und wenn mans braucht schaltet man eben wieder um. Somit hätte man 2 systeme. Einmal wo 2 Radies zusammenhängen und einmal wo sie getrennt sind. Und bei einer Pumpe kann man das auch noh machen so das man die abschalten kann. Ist doch ne super idee oder ?


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Nop, leider keine gute Idee. Das Wasser nimmt den weg des geringsten Widerstandes, heißt, es wird wohl durch den CPU Slim Radi Zweig laufen, die Grafikkarte bekommt dann sehr wenig ab und wird dann heiß. Die Ventile würden denk ich den Durchfluss stark bremsen. Gibst sowas überhaupt? Also wenn, würd ich wirklich 2 seperate Kreiläufe machen. Oder, ein gemeinsamer AGB und dann 2 komplett andere Kreisläufe. Dass steigert zwar nur den Durchfluss, ist aber im Idealfall auch das beste was du mit jed möglicher Variante schaffen kannst. Theoretisch könntest du dann auch ne schwache Pumpe für nen CPU GPU Kreislauf aufbauen, und einen reinen Abkühlkreislauf mit den 2 420. Da ja alles in einen AGB zurückkehrt, müste es Temptechnisch gleich sein wie mit einem Kreislauf. Agb muss dann wie gesagt größer dimensioniert sein, in deinem BIG Tower aber kein Problem. Irgendwas wollte ich noch sagen, fällt mir aber grad nicht ein, vllt später.

Achso, noch kleiner Hinweis am Rande, mich schreibt man mit 3 i.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Nope durch die 2 Pumpen hab ich genug Leistung. Und Ventile gibt es. Wenn ich also die Ventile so einbaue das Ich faktisch aus den beiden ein Kreislauf mache müsste es gehen. Es ist zwar etwas geknobel vor allen bei der AGB aber theoretisch sollte es gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*



OsiRis schrieb:


> jo also alleine von schraubverschlüssen zu tüllen mit 16/10 macht schon nen kleinen unterschied also bei mir ca.5C




Das wäre ein vielfaches dessen, was alle anderen messen. Sicher, dass da keine weiteren Einflüsse vorlagen?




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Weil ich eben denke das die Temps zu hoch sind gerade bei der CPU. Ich mein das sind Teilweise 10 ° Über raum Temperatur. Und normal sind sowas wie 5° darüber.



Es gibt kein Messverfahren, dass Vergleiche zwischen verschiedenen Systemen mit einer Genauigkeit von 10K oder gar 5K erlaubt. 20K Unterschied alleine aufgrund von Messfehlern wäre noch nicht der Worst Case.




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber Ich denke nicht das eine weiterer Radi jetzt die Wahnsinns Verbesserung bringen wird oder ?



Dazu müsste man die Wassertemperatur wissen, aber vermutlich hast du recht.




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Mal anders gefragt es macht ja keinen Sinn so eine Aquastrem zu Kaufen oder ? Weil wenn ich mir so Bilder ansehe jeder hat so ein Teil. Aber von der Leistung her liegt die wie meine.



Siehe Guide: Die Aquastream zeichnet sich durch ihre Zusatzfunktionen aus. Sonst ist sie eine 1046, wie es sie in vielen Varianten gibt.




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber hinsictlich der Temperaturen macht es da sinn die Spanungswandler und die Northbridge zu Kühlen ?



Wenn man weit übertaktet und wenig Luftbewegung im System hat.




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Angenommen ich komme an eine 2. gleichwertige Pumpe relativ Kostengünstig. Was währe da sinnvoller ? Parallel oder seriel ?



Parallel ist mit Kreiselpumpen in einem System mit irgend einer Form von Wiederstand (bei einigen -nicht im Wakü-Bereich zu findenden Pumpen- reichen 10cm Schlauch nach oben) vollkommen sinnlos. Seriell ist in 99% aller Wakü-kreisläufe sinnlos und bei einigen Pumpen sogar von Nachteil.




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ein 2. Kreislauf bringt keine Verschlechterung eurer Meinung nach ? Sofern jede Komponente einen 420er radi hat ? oder ?



Abgesehen vom Aufwand:
Mit einem eigenen 420er werden die Komponenten kälter sein, als mit einem geteilten 420er.
Im Vergleich zu zwei 420er in einem Kreislauf würde ich mit deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen bei der CPU und höheren Temperaturen bei der GPU rechnen, einfach weil letztere den Löwenanteil der Abwärme produziert.



> Das hätte ich so gesagt. Man baut das so auf das beide Kreisläufe Seperat laufen. Bis auf einer änderung. Man baut T stücke ein und Ventile. Damit man dann die Radiatoren verbinden kann. Efekt Man hat eine gesamte Wakü und wenn mans braucht schaltet man eben wieder um. Somit hätte man 2 systeme. Einmal wo 2 Radies zusammenhängen und einmal wo sie getrennt sind. Und bei einer Pumpe kann man das auch noh machen so das man die abschalten kann. Ist doch ne super idee oder ?



Die Kreisläufe nur zu verbinden bringt wenig, du müsstest die in Reihe schalten können. Dazu sind mindestens vier Hähne nötig, durch die Umlenkungen und Verengungen entsteht zusätzlicher Wiederstand und das ganze wird auch nicht kompakt, sondern eine Herausforderung für alle, die ein hübsches System haben wollen.

Die AGBs wären im übrigen kein Problem, im Worst Case drückt die eine Pumpe in einen stärker hinein, als die zweite raussaugt - den sollte man dann bei laufender Pumpe nicht öffnen. Aber sonst funktionieren die wie immer.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Man kann das schon so machen wie Nobody sich das vorstellt . Ich löse das auch so, dass man diese Option hat. 

Da jeder Kreis seine eigene Pumpe hat, ist es kein Problem wenn man die beiden Kreise z.B. zwecks Temperaturausgleich an den Ausgleichsbehältern verbindet. Jeder Kreislauf wird zwar weiterhin von seiner eigenen Pumpe befeuert, aber das Wasser hat im gekoppelten Zustand  Möglichkeit im AB die Temperatur zwischen beiden Kreisen auszugleichen. Ein T-Stück hat dafür aber zu wenig Querschnitt. Das Wasser sollte sich im AB schon komplett mischen können. Dafür muss man halt Bypässe mit Kugelhähnen legen und evtl. einen dritten AB nutzen.

Es gibt aber noch andere Optionen:
Bei mir ist es z.B. so gelöst, dass man einfach durch umstecken von Schnellkupplungen aus zwei vollständig getrennten Kreisläufen einen einzigen Kreislauf mit zwei seriellen Pumpen machen kann. Da meine Ausgleichsbehälter nicht durchströmt werden, wäre die Option die ABs zusammen zu hängen bei mir weniger sinnvoll. Das geht abe rnur Problemlos wenn man Inlineentlüfter nutzt (und außer mir tut das bislang niemand ). Bei normalen Zweikreis-Systemen wie man sie ab und an mal sieht, ist die erstgenannte Möglichkeit die zwei getrennte Kreisläufe zusammen zu schalten die einfachste .


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also wenn 2 Kreisläufe, dann entweder komplett getrennt mit einem agb für jeden Kreislauf, oder eben alles doppelt bis auf den AGB. Das mit den steigenden Temps der GPU und sinkenden bei der CPU habe ich auch prophezeit. Also zumindest eine positive Änderung bei einer Komponente und eine negative bei einer anderen.

Also sprich, wenn ich an deiner stelle stehen würde, würde ich folgendes machen:

- einen 2. 420 holen, wenn du die Kühlleistung steigern willst
- einen 2. Kreislauf aufbauen, aus stylischen Gründen (nicht aus leisungs gründen, denn die ksten stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu der Leistungssteigerung (2 Grad max))

Ich würde mit dem von dir erwähnten budget entweder die aquastream holen/bzw irgendwas, mit dem man alles wakü technische überwachen und steuern kann (ich weis, du wilst dass nicht, deswegen die 2. Variante)
ODER
den 420 mit normaler Bauhöhe holen und nen 2 Kreislauf aufbauen. Dabei würde ich nur einen AGB holen, dafür aber ein anderer. Und zwar einer mit mindestens 250, in dem sich das wasser schön mischt.
Und dann einen Kreislauf nur für die stärkere Pumpe aufbauen, die die Radiatoren mit Wasserversorgt.
Und dann einen Wärmeaufnehmkreis, der das Wasser aufheizt.

Damit hast du dann 2 Kreisläufe in deinem System, was ja dein Ziel wäre.
Außerdem kannst du mir den zuweisung der einzelnen Kreisläufe für entweder Wasser kühlen oder erwärmen eine sehr einfach und schöne Verschlauchung vornehmen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also müsste es gehen Gut wenn die Graka etwas Wärmer wird na gut. Wobei ich das nicht glaub weil zz läuft die auf einen Slim 420er und dann läuft sie über einen normalen 420er von daher denke ich das der efekt nicht krass sein sollte.

Aber da ich einen Big Tower habe sollte es gehen das ansenlich zu gestalten. Aber es werden wohl ein paar mehr Ventile werden.
Ich denke da werte ich kurz mal skizieren. Und wenn VJoe2max und schelmiii das auch mal machen würde, könnte man vlt ein System entwickeln was alle Vorteile Vereint. Oder nicht ?

Ich vergaß; ich hab mal eine skizze hochgeladen die ihr wenn ihr lust habt und entwürfe machen wollt nutzen könnt.

Danke


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Wenn du meinen Namen schon mit 3 iii schreibst, dann komt hier meine 15 Punkte reife Skizze.
Wo die Pumpe das Wasser ansaugt, wusst ich nicht genau. Aber so von Einteilung der Komponenten in den 2 Kreisläufen würd ich es so machen. Reihenfolge war erstmal egal. Auch ausrichtugn und alles kann verändert werden.

Edit:
Sry, das mit deiner Skizze hab ich zu spät gesehen. Naja, die hab ich jetzt uach noch "verschönert"^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also ja sorry ich hätte die Skizze früher hochladen sollen. Meine ist auch fast fertig und bemerkt habe ich das ich vermutlich noch einen großen Radi brauche. 

Aber erstmal zu deiner großen skizze. 
Denkst du dadurch würde es zu einer besserung kommen ? Das ist so wie ich das zz begreife ein aufwendiger einmal Kreislauf. Ich kann das natürlich auch Falsch sehen. 
Aber würde es in der skizze nicht auch Probleme geben ?


Ich feile noch an meiner skizze die du/ ihr dann auch auseinander pflücken dürft.

Aso und Danke schelmiii

edite sagt hier ist sie schon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also die AGB 2 müsste eine 250er sein. die Gelben kreise sind verbindungsstücke und die grünen sind verbindungsschläuche.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Glaube mir - ich habe da schon alle Möglichkeiten durchgeplant und teilweise auch ausprobiert . Auch andere haben sich mit Zweikreis-System schon ausufernd beschäftigt und teilweise auch welche aufgebaut. Dass das hier im Forum nicht häufig ist, heißt nicht, dass es nicht gemacht würde . 
Die Flexibilität eines solchen Systems im Sinn der Umschaltens von einer vollständig getrennten Zwei-KL-Lösung auf eine Semi-Zwei-KL-Lösung oder Umstöpseln auf einen seriellen Kreislauf mit zwei Pumpen wird man in der Praxis außer bei Hardware-Wechseln oder für Tests wohl kaum nutzen. Was man eher im Alltag nutzen wird, ist die Möglichkeit bei zwei getrennten Kreisen beiden lastabhängig zu regeln. Damit lässt sich dann besser lastabhängig ein Minimum an Lautstärke oder ein Maximum an Kühlleistung erreichen. 
Bezüglich der Gesamtkühlleitung bringt jedoch keine der Varianten deutlich mehr als eine Einzelkreislauf - das steht meiner Erfahrung nach fest. Bei sinnvoller Lastaufteilung ist jedoch auch keinesfalls mit schlechteren Werten zu rechnen. 

Jedenfalls muss man da nichts mehr groß entwickeln. Es gibt auch im Netz schließlich genügend Beispiele gut funktionierender Zweikreis-Systeme . Systeme mit gemeinsam genutztem AB sind eher selten anzutreffen, aber auch das hab ich schon ein paar mal gesehen (und im fliegenden Aufbau auch schon selbst getestet). Die Schwierigkeit besteht halt darin einen AB zu nutzen, der wirklich gute Durchmischung erzeugt. Von daher ist Schelmiiis zweiter Vorschlag imo relativ riskant. Wenn die Vermischung im AB nicht optimal funktioniert, bekommt der Radiatorkreislauf kaum Wärme ab und der Aufnahmekreis heizt sich stärker auf als er müsste. Sinnvoller ist es schon wenn beide Kreise auch eigenständig arbeiten können. Anders ist das eher suboptimal.
Edit: So wei es jetzt inder Skize dargestetll ist wäre die Vermischung sicher ganz in Ordnung. Mit einem Y-Stück vor dem AB Sollte eine ganz ordentliche Vermischung stattfinden. Allerdings sind Y-Stücke optisch imho nicht gerade ne elegante Methode.

Hier mal ein kleine Skizze wie mein Vorschlag mit einem dritten Misch-Behälter gemeint war: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zwei Kugelhähne pro Kreislauf könnte man auch elegant durch je einen 2/3-Wege Kugelhahn ersetzen. Da die AB #1 und #2 bei Umschaltung auf den Mischbehälter in toten Ästen liegen, kann man sich dort ein Ventil sparen. Es schadet aber auch nicht die toten Äste mit den ABs durch weitere Kugelhähnen komplett abzusperren, wenn an der Mischbehälter genutzt wird.

Mein eigenes Zweikreis System hier jetzt im Detail zu beschreiben würde denke ich den Rahmen sprengen. Da es noch lange nicht fertig ist könnte ich auch nur Bruchstücke davon zeigen. Da stecken jetzt einfach schon zu viele Details drin, über die ich mir Gedanken gemacht habe und die teilweise recht ausufernder Erklärungen bedürfen, dass sich das nicht lohnt. Ohne Zentrifugalentlüfter kann man´s sowieso nicht nachbauen und ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es für viele Leute gar nicht mal so einfach zu verstehen ist wie allein diese Entlüfter funktionieren...


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

@ Nobody:



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Denkst du dadurch würde es zu einer besserung kommen ?


Nö
Sieht nur gut aus und der Durchfluss steigt. Temps müssten identisch sein mit denen bei einem Kreislauf, bzw. max 2 Grad besser. Und im AGB gehts ab^^



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das ist so wie ich das zz begreife ein aufwendiger einmal Kreislauf. Ich kann das natürlich auch Falsch sehen.
> Aber würde es in der skizze nicht auch Probleme geben ?



Ich hab die Schläuche nur so häßlich gezeichnet, damit sie schön ausseinander sind und man diue Zeichnung rafft. Ich kanns auch nochmal in Textform schreiben und du machst die Idee so wie du willst in die Zeichnung. Welche Probleme meinst du?



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aso und Danke schelmiii


Kein Problem

Auf der aktuellen Skizze raff ich die AGB konstruktion nicht. So wie das aussieht, is der obere AGB doch immer leer. Es sei den die untere ist Randvoll. 

@VJoe2max
Dieses Kugelhahnzeugs halt ich für zu aufwendig. Du sagst ja selbsts, wer langt schon in den PC, um ihn bei der Lastaufteilung zu verbessern. 
Bei meinem Vorschlag mit:
AGB>Schlauch>YVerbinder>Pumpe 1>CPU>GPU>yVerbinder>Schlauch>AGB
AGB>Schlauch>YVerbinder>Pumpe 2>Radislim>Radidick>yVerbinder>Schlauch>AGB
ist wie du sagst, das Problem mit der Warm/Kaltwassermischung. Aber ich denke bei dem Sturm im AGB wird das kein Problem sein. Ich schätze den Durchfluss im AGB auf 250 l/h. Außerdem wir dim CPU/GPU Kreislauf ja nur ca. 100ml Wasser sein, dass hat sich schnell im AGB mit den 1,5 Litern des anderen Kreislaufs vermischt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

So Danke für deine skizze VJoe2max Ein interessanter Vorschlag wie ich finde. Bei dem Mischbehälter sähe ich ein Problem das man eine AGB bräuchte mit 4 anschlüssen. Aber ansonsten gefällt es mir ganz gut.  Ich habe aber im Netz keine richtig guten beispiele gefunden wenn du da nen Link hast und noch ein paar Bilder von deinen System .... 

ne las mal schelmiii Textform nicht mehr heute abend. Deine schelmiiis Theorie war schon harter stoff und jetzt ist sonntag. Wenn dann morgen.


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Textform ist schon ein Post über dir, fängt mit AGB an. Aber die Schelmiiische Theorie wurd ja von einem hier ja bestätigt. (eine KOmponente wird bei 2 Kreisläufen wärmer, die andere kälter, da das Verhältnis von Wärmeaufnehmleistung und Wärme abgabeleistung sich ändert)


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Bei dem Mischbehälter sähe ich ein Problem das man eine AGB bräuchte mit 4 anschlüssen.



Gibt´s massenweise .  Fast das gesamte EK-Sortiment an ABs hat min. vier Anschlüsse. Auch die Phobya Balancer haben vier und es gibt noch jede Menge weitere in allen möglichen Bauformen. Das ist auf keinen Fall ein Problem . 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten gefällt es mir ganz gut.  Ich habe aber im Netz keine richtig guten beispiele gefunden wenn du da nen Link hast und noch ein paar Bilder von deinen System ....


Ich hab die Links zu solchen System nicht gespeichert . Viele-Show-Cases auf Messen sind aber mit Zweikreis-Lösungen ausgestattet . 
Im jetzigen Zustand siehst bei meinem System nicht viel von der Wakü. Aber ich schicke dir gern mal einen Link zur Bildergalerie mit allen Bildern von der CaseCon per PN. Einige Details des Zwei-Kreis-Systems wirst du darin finden .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ja ich hab gerade mal nachgesehen Phobia hat 4 anschlusmöglichkeiten. Aber was ist jetzt an meinen System falsch ? Das was ich oben gemald habe ?

Aso und her mit den Links


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Gibt übrigens auch schon AB´s speziell für Zweikreis-Systeme: EK Bay Spin Reservoir Dual Loop

Edit#1: Hier wäre z.B. mal ein anschauliches Beispiel: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=1982772&postcount=70

Edit#2: Hier noch ein Beispiel mit gemeinsam genutztem AB: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=186665
Ist nicht so einfach da eins zu finde, wo man es gut erkennt, aber da ist es schön zu sehen.

Edit#3: Hier noch mal eins mit schön farblich differenzierten Kreisläufen: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1533997
Es gibt zwar sehr viele solche Systeme, aber die wenigsten sind so schön übersichtlich gestaltet.

Edit#4: Noch ein sehr übersichtliches System mit unterschiedlichen Kreislauffarben: http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/4461/img255860hz9.jpg

Dass das alles Systeme aus dem englischsprachigen Raum sind liegt btw daran, dass ich als Suchwort "dual loop watercooling" verwendet habe. Auf deutsch gibt es da leider keine so einheitliche Sprachregelung für Wasserkühlungen mit zwei Kreisläufen, so dass man auf Anhieb nicht so viel findet. Insgesamt ist das aber in unseren Breiten auch tatsächlich nicht so verbreitet wie z.B. in den USA. Liegt auch daran, dass hierzulande bei Waküs allgemein doch sehr viel mehr aufs Geld geschaut wird...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Jo das hab ich auch schonmal gesehen aber mehr auch nicht. Mal so ne richtige ansicht hat noch keiner gezeigt.

Also was sagt ihr zu meiner malerei ? Das müsste doch so gehen oder ?

Hier noch der Warenkorb den ich für meinen Vorschlag bräuchte.


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Sieht interessant und extrem gut aus. Ich würd mal gern den Zentrifugalentlüfter und das Zeugs in der Front sehen.

Und der verlinkte AGB sieht bis auf den Preis auch hammer aus. Den in die front... (ok, passt derRadi nichtmehr hin, dann halt an die seite, als fenster)

Und bei deiner Zeichnung stört mich mal extremst die AGB Konstruktion. So durchschaut hab ich die nochnicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Naja Rot und Blau sind die einzelnen Kreisläufe. Und GElb ist das wo etwas geschalten werden muss. Am liebsten währe es mir wenn ich nur oben die Ventile hätte damit ich sie in das Gehäuse einarbeiten kann. So das ich einfach oben die Ventile schalten kann ohne das Case zu öffnen. 
Und die AGBs hängen nur mal übereinander. OK ich müsste sie nebeneinander setzen aber ok. Unten müsste eine Große hin.


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also so wie du das mit den Verbindern machen willst, bekommt der slim Radi nix ab, da das Wasser den weg des geringsten wiederstandes nimmt. Und zeig mir mal einen Link von einem Ventil für die Wasserkühlung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Gibt´s massenweise .  Fast das gesamte EK-Sortiment an ABs hat min. vier Anschlüsse. Auch die Phobya Balancer haben vier und es gibt noch jede Menge weitere in allen möglichen Bauformen. Das ist auf keine Fall ein Problem .



Zumal ein reiner Mischbehälter keine Entlüftungsfunktion übernehmen müsste -> man kann auch Anschlüsse an der Oberseite nutzen. (Sollte man imho sogar)

Mal ne andere Frage:
Du sagst, es gäbe solche Systeme in großer Zahl. Sind darunter auch welche, die auf die Nutzung unterschiedlicher Wassertemperturen zur Geräuschverminderung/Passiv oder aber für Radiator-Sandwiches nutzen?
Ich hab bislang höchstens mal welche von High-Flowfanatikern gesehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ich glaube ich muss es anders malen. Der Radi bekommt was ... ach mist ja habs gesehen. Dh ich müsste dort oben ein T stück setzen wo ich die Kreisläufe noch seperiere. Ja ich dene morgen mache ich die 2. Zeichnung. Vlt könnt ihr ja mal etwas die Zeichnung von mir umändern. Ich denke eine Mischung aus der und VJoe2max Zeichnung und es währe die Lösung. 

Aso oben ist der Wahrenkorb. Das Kabel,der Taster gehören nicht dazu. Die will ich dort blos bestellen weil ichs für den Mod brauche. Das Limit ist übrigens damit ausgeschöpft vielmehr wollte ich nicht investieren.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Du sagst, es gäbe solche Systeme in großer Zahl. Sind darunter auch welche, die auf die Nutzung unterschiedlicher Wassertemperturen zur Geräuschverminderung/Passiv oder aber für Radiator-Sandwiches nutzen?
> Ich hab bislang höchstens mal welche von High-Flowfanatikern gesehen.



Ja da ist schon was dran. Ich denke das ist hauptsächlich so, weil viele Leute hierzulande ziemlich knausern bei Wakü-Komponenten und die die nicht knausern häufig nur die Optik oder die proforma Leistung gemäß irgendwelcher Tests im Kopf haben.  

In den Anfangszeiten gab es aber durchaus häufiger den Ansatz die Zweikreislösung vor allem zur Geräuschdämpfung und zur Kühlung mit unterschiedlichen Temperaturen zu nutzen. Ich kann mich zumindest noch gut an einige System und die Diskussionen dazu erinnern, die vor Jahren nach diesen Gesichtspunkten aufgebaut wurden. Der Nutzen ist angesichts des doch erheblichen Aufwands natürlich nicht so riesig, aber wenn es um´s optimieren geht, kann man das ja durchaus wieder aufgreifen. 

Gerade ein Extra-KL für die Festplatten war hierzulande mal ne Zeit lang recht beliebt, bis Festplattenkühlungen flächendeckend das Stigma des schlechten Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses angeheftet wurde (was zwar stimmt, aber den Spaß am Basteln nicht bremsen sollte).

Das Problem ist leider auch, wie oben bereits gesagt, dass es im deutschsprachigen Raum keine richtige Nomenklatur dafür gibt. Selbst in diesem Therad ist das schon zu beobachten gewesen . Es ist daher schwer die entsprechenden Setups über Suchmaschinen überhaupt zu finden, wenn man nicht die Links gespeichert hat. Das bezeichnet halt jeder der so was baut wieder anders. Selbst bei den Amis ist es recht schwer welche raus zu fischen wo man die zwei Kreise auch gut sieht - auch wenn es dort hauptsächlich High-Flow und Optik-Aspekte sind die die Leute zu Zweikreis-Lösungen animieren.

Edit:
@Schelmiii: Leider kann man Zentrifugalentlüfter für Wakü-Zwecke nicht kaufen - gibt´s nur im Heizungsbau. Man macht sich dabei die unterschiedliche spezifische Dichte von Wasser und Luft zu nutze. Man zentrifugiert die Luft ab, indem das Wasser aufgrund seiner höheren Dichte an die Wand gedrückt wird und die Luft sich in der Mitte sammelt (Prinzipskizze). Meinen Entlüfter habe ich deshalb nach einem Test mit einem einfachen aber extrem gut funktionierenden Prototypen aus einem Acrylköcher und einem Kupferblech mit Anschlüssen selbst gebaut. In der Zeichnung waren die Details des Innenaufbaus noch nicht eingeplant (die veröffentliche ich aber auch nicht, da sie nach meinen Recherchen patentwürdig sind). Letztendlich habe ich die Zentrifugalentlüfter für beide Kreise aus einem POM-Block gefräst, wobei ich jedoch die zweite mögliche Anschlussanordnung gewählt habe. Letztendlich wurde daraus eine schöne Black-Box  - funktioniert aber tadellos. Hab damit Testkreisläufe innerhalb weniger Sekunden komplett entlüftet . Später hab ich auch noch eine Billigversion davon aus dem Gehäuse des Wasserkühler eines Fertig-Wakü-Sets gebastelt, die sich dafür anbot. Auch der funktioniert ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

@ nobody: Wo soll der Warenkorb sein?

@VJoe2max: Übel, da ist ja echt hohes Nivea was du da Treibst. Respekt. Achso, ich würde mir den DualEntlüfter schnell patentieren, bevor ich es mache^^

Edith sagt, sie hat den Warenkorb jetzt gefunden, er geht bei ihr aber nicht.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

THX 

Den Entlüfter an sich kannste nicht patentieren - auf Zentrifugalentlüfter gibt´s schon jede Menge Patente .
Es geht nur um das was ich im Deckel eingebaut habe. Ist ne kleine aber effektive Verbesserung die auch bei kommerziellen Entlüftern noch nicht angewandt wird.


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Achso, und das hast du hier nicht verlinkt. Ich würd sagen zurecht auch.

Edit: Ich seh schon, wir schweifen ein wenig ab vom Thema. Also Backtotopic, oder besser Gute Nacht für heute (zumindest in dem Thread). Die Köpfe hatten heute schon genug zu tun.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Hab ich nirgends verlinkt - es gibt nicht mal ein Foto davon auf meinem Rechner .
Um die Patentchancen zu wahren darf eine Erfindung grundsätzlich in keiner Weise veröffentlicht worden sein .

Das ist aber jetzt arg OT.

Also btt: 

@Nobody: Du hast vergessen den Warenkorb zu speichern - wir können ihn nicht sehen!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ja das hab ich auch gerade gesehen. Blos gut das chefe nicht gesehen hat wie ich das hier gebastelt habe  

Aber ruyven_macaran kann wenn er Lust hat auch mal einen entwurf posten. Kann muss aber nicht. 

Aber das hohe Niveau können wir aufrecht erhalten weil ich denke wir sind auf einen guten Weg.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Lass besser die Finger von der grünen Plörre die du da rein gepackt hast. Setze lieber einen bewährten Korrosionsschutz ein .

Wozu das X-Stück dient ist mir ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft - ich nehme die Dinger immer nur als Gewindespender  
Ich sehe auch keine Kugelhähne, Ventile o. Ä.. 
Wolltest du das nicht umschaltbar gestalten? Welche Variante willst du jetzt überhaupt umsetzen bzw. wie soll die Kombination aussehen die du erwähntest?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Jaa ich habs vergessen ich muss nebenbei auch was anderes machen .... leider.....
Hier ist der neue.

Das x brauch ich leider oben beim ersten gelben kreis. Umsetzen würde ich bisher meine zeichnung. danach käme deins.

Das liegt daran das mir bisher meins am besten Gefält. Und es wohl am einfachsten umsetzbar ist. Also das denke ich zumindest. Oder habt ihr noch andere ideen ? Die Version lässt sich wohl am besten gestalten. Ich versuche es heute wenn ich @ home bin nochmal besser zu malen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Entwurf?
Mein erster Vorschlag wäre "ein Kreislauf", den muss ich wohl nicht skizzieren.
Mein zweiter Vorschlag wäre "zwei getrennte Kreisläufe" - da gibts, abgesehen von der Raumnutzung (die man am besten am Gehäuse plant) auch nichts zu zu sagen. (Außer vielleicht, dass die Grakas an den Radiator sollen, der die warme Luft des anderen abbekommt).

Wenn noch meine 2Cents zu einer Wechselschaltung gewünscht sind (die ich persönlich als sinnlos/höchstens für Tester & nicht-ganz-Rekord-OCer interessant erachte):

___ = Schlauch; H = Hahn; X = übereinanderliegende Schläuche, kein 4-fach Verteiler!


```
von Kreislauf 1
 |
 |          _____H______
 V         /            \
__________/              \_____  Zu Kreislauf 1
          \              /
           \_____H___   /
                     \ /
                      X
            _____H___/ \
           /            \
__________/              \_____  Zu Kreislauf 2
 ^        \              /
 |         \_____H______/
 |
Von Kreislauf 2
```

Positionierung innerhalb der Kreisläufe ist in beiden Fällen beliebig

Benötigtes Material: Schlauch, Anschlüsse, 4x Y-Stück (gibts auch mit 1x G1/4" AG), 4x Kugelhahn

Öffnet man nur die inneren Hähne hat man einen Kreislauf, hat man einen großen, in dem alles serriell ist. Öffnet man nur die äußeren hat man zwei vollkommen getrennte Kreisläufe. Öffnet man alle (ggf. nicht vollständig) hat man eine gewisse Durchmischung (bei der Option spielt es ggf. eine Rolle, von die Brücke in Relation zur Pumpe in dem jeweiligen Kreislauf eingebunden ist).
Da keines der Bauteile eine nenneswerte Querschnittsverengung oder scharfe Umlenkung darstellt, sollte der Wiederstand gering sein. (Im Gegensatz zu Schnelltrennkupplungen, die den Aufbau wesentlich vereinfachen würden, aber die nutzlosen Veränderungen beim Durchfluss, um die es scheinbar gehen soll, wieder auffressen würden)

Wie man das ganze elegant einbaut, weiß ich -s.o.- auch nicht. Kugelhähne sind nicht ganz klein, Verteiler mit Anschlüssen dran auch nicht und je 4 Stück davon nebst einiges an Schlauch dürfte einen erheblichen Platzbedarf haben. Zudem ist die Konstruktion auch noch schwer und reich an metallischen Oberflächen, kann also nicht freischewebend in der Nähe von Hardware untergebracht werden. Und erreichbar muss sie auch noch sein...


----------



## VJoe2max (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

@Nobody: Also ehrlich gesagt erschließt sich mir in deiner Zeichnung überhaupt nicht was damit eigentlich bezweckt werden soll. Da es keinerlei Kugelhähne o.Ä. gibt, hast du in keinem Fall die Möglichkeit die Kreisläufe getrennt oder als Einzelkreislauf laufen zu lassen und das X-Stück ist genauso wie die Verbindung in dem untersten gelben Kreis eigentlich überflüssig - oder wie sind die zu verstehen? Zudem stellt das X-Stück einen unbestimmten Strömungszustand dar und erzeugt einen erheblichen Strömungswiderstand wenn da die Strömungen aus beiden Kreisen in einem Punkt zusammen laufen. Man könnte mit den X-Stück zwar argumentieren, dass dort die Vermischung stattfindet, aber das ist sicher die ungünstigste Möglichkeit das zu bewerkstelligen . Dann sind die beiden anderen Verbindungen btw völlig überflüssig, wenn das so gedacht war . 
Einen Nutzen, welcher Art auch immer kann ich bei dieser Anordnung jedenfalls nicht erkennen. Das bringt imo leider keinerlei Vorteile (eher Nachteile) gegenüber einem klassischen single- oder dual-loop und ist mangels Umschaltung zu einer oder beiden anderen Betriebsarten irgendwie nicht sehr sinnvoll. Zudem beinhaltet es unbestimmte Strömungszustände (damit können Resonanzen und Druckschwankungen etc. verbunden sein) und ist daher nicht empfehlenswert .

Ruyven_macarans Darstellung entspricht in Teilen der, die ich bei mir umsetze. Allerdings verwende ich Schnellkupplungen, da ich Koolance VL3N-Kupplungen nutze, welche weniger Widerstand bieten als die meisten G1/4"-Kugelhähne und absolut tropffrei trennen. Auf die Y-Stücke verzichte ich und habe dadurch keine unbestimmten Zustände im System, wie sie im Mischbetrieb (alle Hähne offen) bei ruyvens Vorschlag zustande kämen . Den Mischbetrieb spare ich mir komplett, denn die einzigen Lösung die ich dafür aus den Erfahrungen meiner eigenen Tests sehe, sind eben Lösungen die mit einem Mischbehälter arbeiten (z.B. so wie ich es skizziert habe oder auch ohne Umschaltung auf zwei Kreise nur mit einem Behälter). Ohne Durchmischung mit gleichzeitiger Strömungsberuhigung, muss ansonsten für die Trennung und Zusammenführung der Ströme wieder auf Y-Stücke zurückgegriffen werden (so wie in Schelmiiis Vorschlag), was wiederum unbestimmte Strömungszustände zur Folge hätte. 

@ruyven_macaran: Dass der Mischbetrieb an sich vor allem Spielerei ist steht außer Frage . Schon zwei getrennte Kreisläufe bringen außer der besseren Flexibilität beim Umbau und der anpassbaren Lastaufteilung samt lastabhängiger Steuerung keine weiteren Vorteile und erfordern schon erheblichen Aufwand (+ den ambivalenten Nachteil der doppelten Ausfallquellen). Für Leute die den Aufwand scheuen oder die das Geld reut, ist das so oder so nichts. 
Der Betrieb mit Mischung der beiden Kreisläufe ist lediglich eine Spielart, die bei vernünftigem Aufbau (sprich einem wie auch immer gestalteten Mischbehälter) zwar ebenfalls keine Nachteile gegenüber einem Einzelkreislauf mit sich bringt, aber auch keine Vorteile hat - besonders wenn der Betriebsmodus wie in Nobodys und Schelmiiis Vorschlägen nicht umschaltbar ist. 

Bei Mischanordnung steht schon vor allem der Spieltrieb im Vordergrund. Wenn keine Umschaltung eingebaut wird, ist lastabhängige Steuerung kein Argument mehr und die Vorteile beim Umbau der Einzelkreise fallen auch weg. Lediglich der etwas erhöhte Durchfluss gegenüber einem Einzelkreislauf bleibt erhalten - was aber den Aufwand wirklich nicht rechtfertigt (und das ist bei unbestimmten Strömungszuständen durch Y- oder X-Stücke noch nicht mal gesagt).
Zum experimentieren, z.B. mit aktiven Zusatzkühlungen die das Wasser im Behälter kühlen etc. oder rein als Individualiserungsmerkmal des Setups ist so was aber prinzipeill durchaus brauchbar.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Erstmal Danke für deinen Entwurf ruyven_macaran, also einen Kreislauf brauchst du nicht aufmalen. 

Dein Vorschlag schaut auch interessant aus. Klar ist es irgendwo Spielerrei. Ohne Frage aber ob es was bringt oder nicht ja das denke ich müsste mal einer Testen.Denn wie du schon sagst viele haben sowas nicht. 
Rein von meinen Verständnis her müsste es in meinen Fall durchaus etwas bringen da ich eine Warme Graka habe und auch die CPU nicht ganz ohne ist. Und wie VJoe2max schon sagt man kann es lastabhänig steuern. 

Ich habe nun auch mal meine Skizze geändert und x Verbinder brauch ich nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich erkläre es also nochmal. Es gibt 2 Kreisläufe. Einmal der Rote Kreislauf und einmal der Blaue. Der Rote Kühlt die CPU und geht dann zu den Slim Radi von dem es dann In die Große AGB geht. 
Der 2. Kreislauf geht zur Graka und von da in den Großen Radi. Und von da gehts weiter in den kleinen AGB.

Insgesamt gibt es 2 Schnittstellen.

Schnittstelle 1. wird mit 2 Y Verbinder Realisiert und Geschalten von 2 Ventilen. Wenn man das untere Ventil zu Dreht und das andere Auf hat man 1 Kreisläufe. Andersrum hat man 2 Getrennte Kreisläufe.

Schnitpunkt 2 Der unter der gestrichelten Linie steht zeigt was bei der Großen AGB so abgeht. Dort ist ein Verbindungsschlauch angebracht der wenn man ihn zuschaltet die Pumpe der Graka im 1 Kreislauf Betrieb versorgt. Die andere Pumpe ist ja dann so zu sagen offline da sie kein Wasser mehr bekommt. Die Schlater der oberen Schnittstelle in den Deckel einarbeiten kann und Somit von ausen umschalten kann.
Bei den anderen ist es etwas komplizierter. 

Wo sich die schläuche sonst noch Kreuzen ist kein Schnittpunkt sondern da liegen sie nur übereinander.

Wahrenkorb sähe so aus

Ich hoffe das ist so besser.


----------



## Schelmiii (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also, den Sinn deiner Konstruktion verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Aber egal, ich denke du denkst dir dabei etwas. Also vorteile sehe ich nun garnicht, da du die mit deinem Vorhaben alle vernichtest.

Der Vorteil mit den Komponentenwechesl entfällt, da alle schlauche miteinander verbunden sind, es sozusagen ein 1,5 Kreislauf ist^^
Der Vorteil mit mehr durchluss wird durch die vielen Ventile zerstört. Was der höhere Durchfluss bei einer reinen 2 Kreislauflösung an grad gebracht hat, ist nun weg. ICh sehe eher noch eine verschlechterung der Leistung, da nun ca. 10 Watt von der zusätzlichen Pumpe mit an das Wasser abgegeben wird.
Nur die optik wird vllt besser, aber mit den vielen Ventilen und anderen Anschlüssen, siehst auch "kacke" aus. Und wen du diesen Teil dann versteckst, dann siehst wieder aus wie ein normaler 1 Kreislauf^^

Was mit noch eingefallen ist, du könnstest eine reine 2 Kreislauflösung wählen. Dann könnstest du nähmlich 2 unterschiedliche Wasserfarben nehmen. Und ich denke das sähe richtig geil aus und würde sich perfekt ins Aurora Motto einpassen.

Und Ventile sehe ich immernochnicht im Warenkorb.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Anmerkung:
- In der "1 Kreislauf"-Position hast du nicht einen seriellen Kreislauf, sondern einen Doppelkreislauf, in dem nur der Slim-Radi und der AGB geteilt werden. Der Rest läuft weiterhin parallel.
- Ich halte es für quasi unmöglich, 2 AGBs und Anschlüsse über der Grafikkarte übereinander zu montieren und die Querverbindung bei 2) wird in der Realität auch geschätzt 3mal mehr Platz einnehmen, als von dir vorgesehen.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Die Umschaltung an Postion 1 sollte so prinzipiell zwar funktionieren aber das ist nicht ganz sauber gelöst wegen des Y-Stücks (wie ruyven schon sagte ist es dadurch aus kein echter single-loop). Dort wird es im Übrigen zu einem Druckstoß und zu unbestimmten Strömungssverhältnissen kommen, da die beiden Kreisläufe dort wie zuvor im X-Stück in einem engen Querschnitt aufeinander treffen. Da sich die Widerstände der Kreise bis dorthin unterscheiden und eine Pumpe ja evtl. auch noch schwächer sein soll, kann es passieren, dass in einem Kreislauf der Durchfluss nahezu zusammenbricht während er im anderen fast unverändert bleibt. 


Die Untere Schnittstelle solltest du nochmal komplett überdenken . So wie du es jetzt gezeichnet hast, sollte das ja wohl den Betrieb mit Mischung der beiden Kreisläufe in AB#2 ermöglichen und den Bypass bewerkstelligen wen an Postion umgeschaltet wurde, damit die Graka-Pumpe auch wieder Wasser bekommt. Im anderen Fall, wenn du das Wasser aus dem blauen Kreislauf per T-Stück abzapfst kommt es auf die Druckverhältnisse der Kreisläufe ob indem Lila-Verbindungsschlauch Wasser in die eine oder andern Richtung strömt oder, ob es gar nicht strömt, wenn du den Kugelhahn aufdrehst. So oder so wird es zu keiner nennenswerten Durchmischung bzw. einem Temperaturausgleich kommen, da nur sehr wenig Wasser mit uneindeutiger Fließrichtung durch den Verbindungsschlauch fließen wird. Im Übrigen werden beide Pumpen nach wie vor mit Wasser versorgt. Die Pumpe des CPU-Kreislaufs würde keineswegs kein Wasser mehr bekommen, sondern wie bisher aus dem AB#2 versorgt.  

Ich garantiere dir jedenfalls, dass auch dieser Aufbau nicht vernünftig funktioniert - und ich hab da wie gesagt Erfahrung .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Erstmal die Skizzen sind nicht Maßstäblich. die dient nur zum veranschaulichen.

Aber die erste Anmerkung verstehe ich nicht. Ich trenne doch beides Von einander. Entweder läuft alles in die AGB oder eben in den Radi zusammen mit dem Wasser von normalen Radi. 

Schelmii ja ich denke das ihr denkt das ich denke das sei richtig gedacht. Naja ob das so ist ka.

Also ich kann die Kreislüfe doch trennen oder nicht ? sie sind alle voneinander getrennt und erst wenn ich 3 Kugelhäne umschalte geht es. Und die sind im Wahrenkorb. 

Oder übersehe ich etwas ?


----------



## Schelmiii (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Mach das mit 2 getrennten Kreislaufen und verschiedener Farbe, du verzettelst dich gerade total in der Sache. Glaub mir, und wenn VJoe2MAX sagt, es geht nicht, würde ich ihm glauben. Für was willst du eigentlich die Kugelhähne einbauen (was nach meiner Auffassung nicht als Ventile deklariert sind).
Und vorallem das oebn angesprochene Platzproblem macht mir bei deinem Aufbau Sorgen. Ich denke, das die kanzen Kugelhähne, AGBs und was weiß ich was da noch alles dranhängt extrem ******* ausseiht, geschweige denn, ob du dass alles so bauen kannst udn überall dran kommst. ICh hab jetzt Training und bin in Zeitdruck, deswegen kann sein, dass ich etwas vergessen habe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also ich muss jetzt dazu sagen das ich den Post von VJoe2max erst jetzt gesehen habe.

Die Pumpe des AGB kreislaufes würde beim schalten kein wasser mehr bekommen. sie würde das nehmen was in ihrer AGB noch trinn ist und das wars dann. dann baut sich ein Druck auf vor dem Hahn auf.

Ich habe bei der Pumpe die gleiche Pumpe gewällt wie ich schon habe. also sollte es eigentlich zu einer Parallelschaltung an der stelle kommen wenn ich umschalte.

Aber wie würde denn sonst der Aufbau funktionieren ? Noch eine Röhre kann ich nicht ins case setzen da es zu eng wird.

Ich glaub ich werde mir noch was anderes Überlegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Untere Schnittstelle solltest du nochmal komplett überdenken . So wie du es jetzt gezeichnet hast, sollte das ja wohl den Betrieb mit Mischung der beiden Kreisläufe in AB#2 ermöglichen und den Bypass bewerkstelligen wen an Postion umgeschaltet wurde, damit die Graka-Pumpe auch wieder Wasser bekommt. Im anderen Fall, wenn du das Wasser aus dem blauen Kreislauf per T-Stück abzapfst kommt es auf die Druckverhältnisse der Kreisläufe ob indem Lila-Verbindungsschlauch Wasser in die eine oder andern Richtung strömt oder, ob es gar nicht strömt, wenn du den Kugelhahn aufdrehst. So oder so wird es zu keiner nennenswerten Durchmischung bzw. einem Temperaturausgleich kommen, da nur sehr wenig Wasser mit uneindeutiger Fließrichtung durch den Verbindungsschlauch fließen wird.



So wie ich das verstehe, sieht er keinen Betrieb vor, bei dem an Position 1 beide Hähne geöffnet sind (wozu auch?). D.h. entweder muss alles Wasser durch den Slim-Radi und AGB2 (wobei es wohl gut gemischt werden dürfte), dann kann die Graka-Pumpe nicht aus AGB1 ansaugen, weil der keinen Zufluss mehr hat -> sie wird einiges an Wasser durch den Bypass schlürfen.
Modi zwei wäre der getrennte Betrieb, in dem der Strom durch den Bypass absichtlich =0 ist.




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Erstmal die Skizzen sind nicht Maßstäblich. die dient nur zum veranschaulichen.



Ein paar Gedanken über die Maßstäbe solltest du dir aber im vorraus machen. Denn der Arbeitsaufwand wird ungleich größer, wenn du eine eigene AGB-Doppelhalterung bauen musst und eine Schlauchgewusel und Winkelchaos wird dir wohl weder in Sachen Optik noch Durchfluss Vorteile bringen.



> Aber die erste Anmerkung verstehe ich nicht. Ich trenne doch beides Von einander. Entweder läuft alles in die AGB oder eben in den Radi zusammen mit dem Wasser von normalen Radi.



Trennen kannst du beids - aber alles zu einem einzelnen Kreislauf zusammenschalten, das kannst du nicht.



P.S.: Ich hab mir nochmal Gedanken über die Anordnung meiner Verschaltung gemacht. Wenn man das ganze in Form eines Quadrates anordnet, mit den Y-Stücken in den Ecken (also eher ein Spielkarten-Karo) und die einzelnen Komponenten vielleicht noch mit SLI-Verbindern statt Schläuchen verbindet, dann wäre zumindest die Optik einigermaßen gerettet. Könnte ich mir z.B. ganz im Zentrum eines Fensters vorstellen, da kann man dann auch gleich die Knäufe der Hähne nach außen zeigen lassen, so dass das ganze leicht zugänglich ist (müssten natürlich hübsche sein)

Möglich Schaltungen bei diesem Aufbau:
- Getrennt: Kreislauf1 fließt oben rechts rein, durch den offenen oberen Hahn und oben links wieder raus. Kreislauf 2 unten links rein, durch den offenen unteren Hahn und unten rechts raus. Linker und rechter Hahn zu.
- Seriell: Wasser aus der ersten Kreislaufhälfte fließt oben rechts rein, durch den rechten Hahn nach unten, unten rechts raus, durch die 2. Hälfte des Kreislaufes, unten links wieder in die Schaltung rein, durch den offenen linken Hahn nach oben, oben links wieder raus. Oberer und unterer Hahn sind zu.
- Durchmischt: Alle Hähne sind mehr-oder-minder offen, so dass sich das Wasser in den Y-Stücken in beide Richtungen verteilt und eine Hälfte innerhalb der Sub-Kreisläufe zirkuliert, ein Teil aber auch "die große Tour" nimmt. (die genauen Hahnpositionen zu finden könnte schwierig werden)


```
zu1 von1

\       /
 \__H__/
 |     |
 |     |
 H     H
 |     |
 |__H__|
 /     \
/       \
von2 zu2
```


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

hmm schon wieder zur selben Zeit gepostet wie ein anderer User.

Also geht das zusammenschalten eurer Meinung nur unter Verlust der Optik ?

Hmm also sollte ich mir wirklich was anderes überlegen. Entweder also 2 oder einer. Keine Mischform.... schade eigentlich hätte fast gedacht das es gehen sollte.

Ich bin dann mal am Nachdenken was man noch so machen kann.


----------



## Schelmiii (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Also geht das zusammenschalten eurer Meinung nur unter Verlust der Optik ?
> 
> Hmm also sollte ich mir wirklich was anderes überlegen. Entweder also 2 oder einer. Keine Mischform.... schade eigentlich hätte fast gedacht das es gehen sollte.



Ich weis nicht, was für Vorteile du an diesem System gesehen hast. Und ja, die Optik würde sehr leiden. Leg die einfach mal 8 Anschlüsse vor dich und dann noch die Schlauche dazwischen, dann stell dir noch die zwei AGBs vor. Dann wird einem bewusst, was für ein Riesen Gewurschtel das gibt.
Und ich bleib dabei, wenn du wirklich was ausergewöhnliches willst, dann mach 2 Kreisläufe mit verschiedenen Farben. Zum Beispiel diesen grün wo du hast zusammmen mit dem blau von der gleichen Marke. Dass sieht bestimmt gut aus. Was ich dann noch als Idee hätte, wäre eine art Doppelhelix mit Schlauch von beiden Kreisläufen und dadurch eben 2 Farben, die sich dann wieder im unteren teil des Gehäuses aufteilt und in den EK DUAL AGB geht. Sähe bestimmt richtig fett aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ich denke mit dem Umschaltbar hast du recht schelmiii das denke ich lass ich denn wohl oder ? Naja aber mit 





> Doppelhelix mit Schlauch


 kannst du das oder besser ab da mal näher erklären damit ichs mitmeißeln kann ?


----------



## Schelmiii (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Dann halt doch ne Zeichnung, einen Moment bitte^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Während du malst, mir ist gerade eingefallen das ich nch nen 120er Radi hab. Den kann ich ja glatt auch noch in den Schlechteren Kreislauf einbauen. Und Platz für hab ich ja auch. Wieder an der selben stelle... eben hinten am Auslass.


----------



## Schelmiii (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Das mit dem 120 weis ich nicht, wenn ich den reinmachen würd, dann würd ich den so unscheinbar wie möglich einbauen. Weil wenn man den sieht, dann sieht der vllt ein wenig verlassen in nem Bigtower mit zwei 42cm Radi aus.

Mein schöne Zeichnung kommt jetzt. Die Zeichung ist halt extrem häßlich, in meinem Kpf habe ich eine wunderschöne Vorstellung davon, wie man das machen könnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des ist halt die gleiche Helix wie man sie von der DNA kennt. Wenn man es geschickt macht, könnte man sogar einen kleinen Wärmeausgleich zwischen den beiden Schlaucehn erreichen 
Den AGB hab ich mal unten oben hn gemacht, is aber auch egal.

Edit: ICh glaub ich zeigs dir mal mit echetm schlauch.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Naja ich weiß nicht, das müsste man live vor dem PC sehen.
Aber mal was anderes ne Aquastream für 40 € ist doch ok oder ? 
Wenn ich die als main Pumpe einsetze und dazu die Phobia noch das müsste doch mehr als langen oder ?.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

So schlimm sieht das mit dem 120er gar nicht aus . 

Hab erst grad vor ein paar Tagen einen am Stecker an dieser Stelle verbaut, um meine wesentlich magerere interne Radifläche etwas aufzustocken: Klick
Hätte man natürlich auch innen rein setzen können...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

So einen hab ich ja auch. Der sollte dann eigentlich selbst wenn es einen Schwachen Kreislauf gibt den negativ efekt raus reißen. Und durchfluss ist naja genug dann da.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes ne Aquastream für 40 € ist doch ok oder ?


Aber lass dir keine alte non-XT andrehen . 



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die als main Pumpe einsetze und dazu die Phobia noch das müsste doch mehr als langen oder ?.


Ist ziemlich egal - die sind beide ziemlich stark und mehr als ausreichend für die geplanten Kreisläufe. Kannst eigentlich beide drosseln .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

non XT ? Wie erkenne ich das ? 

Aso ganz vergessen  Mich für die skizze von der Foren Moderation zu bedanken  Aber wie gesagt ich hab sie erst jetzt gesehen und Ich lass es dann jetzt doch sein. 

Ja schelmiiizeig es mal in nen reallive bild bitte.

So ich gehe ofline bis Morgen denne. Wenn ihr noch ideen habt nur raus damit.


----------



## Schelmiii (20. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

da hab ich dich ganz vergesssen 
Also ich bin mit dem BIld nicht ganz zufrieden. Ich habe exat den gleichen Schlauch wie du, und da habe sich schon ganz leichte Knicke ergeben. Aber ich denke, wenn man den Schlacuh schön mit warmem Wasser gefügig  und dehmbar macht, erreicht man auch hier eine Kinckfreie Lösung und auch eventuell einen geringeren Zeilenabstand. Wenn halt 2 verschiedene Farebn durchfließen sieht das bestimmt voll magic hammer aurora mäßig aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ja das sieht interessant aus. Was du da so zeigst. Ich denke das könnte man machen. Die AGBs wollte ich sowiso nebeneinander setzen. Aber Bei den 2. Kreislauf da würde doch auch eine kleine Pumpe ausreichen oder ? Also sprich die kleine Phobia Pumpe. Oder würdet ihr da auch eine Große hinsetzen ?


----------



## Schelmiii (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Für den CPU Slim Kreislauf eigebnltich schon. Aber wenn du noch den 120 reinhängts, gehe ich mal so grob von einem gleichen Widerstand der 2 Kreisläufe aus. Von daher würd ich die stärkere nehmen. Außerdem hört man trotz besster Entkopplung immnoch etwas und wen die 2 Pumpen dann wegen unterschiedlicher Stärke unterschiedliche Frequenzen erzeugen, is auch blöd.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ja also Soviel unterschied ist es im Preis auch nicht. Da nehm ich die Stärkere ud fertig. Und da wo es am wärmsten ist kommt der 120er rein. Ich denke so bekomm ich von allen Lösungen die besten Temperaturen. 

Den großen 420er bestück ich dann mit Noisblockern und zwar den mit 1700 Drehungen und den kleinen 420er mit Phobia Lüftern. Das gibt dann schon nen richtigen schub da ich über die gehäuse Lüfter ja auch mehr Frische Luft zuführe. Und wenn ich nicht die Kühlung brauche kann ich alle Lüfter runter drehen. Und passt.

Ich denke die idee von schelmiii ist net schlecht. Ich werde heute noch Versuchen ne Zeichnung zu machen wegen dem Schlauchverlauf etc.
Und nen Wahrenkorb stelle ich auch noch mit zusammen. Aber mal so gefragt setzt ihr eigentlich Filter ein ?
Schienenbruch braucht man nicht Fragen weil da bringt er sein extremes Bild. Aber ich denke das ist nicht die Regel.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ich hab mir genau wegen Schienenbruchs Bildern den gleichen Filter gekauft, aber noch nicht verbaut. Hauptgrund bei mir ist, dass ich 80% der Waküsachen auf ebay extrem unter Wert bekomme. Und die sind veralgt und in schlechten Zustand. Ich putz die zwar echt ordentlich, aber Radi und so Sachen, wo man nicht hinkommt, sind halt net 100% sauber. Man weis ja nie.

Und du hast ja noch bestimmt Schlauch daheim übrig, dass du selbst mal testen kannst, wie das mit miener Idee klappt. Weil ich war echt erstaunt, wie schlecht das ging.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ich verwende nur neue Sachen ich denke da sollte es gehen.

Naja viel Schlauch habe ich nicht mehr aber ich kann es mal testen. Man muss halt die schlüche richtig festmachen und dann passt es denke ich. Und solange die schläche richtig lang sind denke ich müsste das gehen.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ja, zumal die noch warm werden und sich dabei sehr schön dehmen und flexibel werden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also ich habs getestet und es geht. Man muss nur die Drehungen nicht zu eng machen und es fest bekommen. 

Hier ist der Wahren Korb. Ich denke das Ich die Zeichnung heute auch noch hin bekomme. Der schalter und das Kabel muss ich auch dort bestellen weil es da am günstigsten ist.

Ich denke das ist ziemlich ok.

Fällt euch sonst noch was ein was man machen könnte ?


----------



## Schelmiii (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also am warenkorb:
- vllt 2 verschieden farbige Soßen bestellen
- eventuell weicherer Schlauch, damit des drehen besser klappt. Bracusht ja nur nen Meter oder so.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Eine der Soßen hab ich ja schon hier. Die Grüne Fliest ja schon vor sich hin. Da brauch ich nur noch die blaue. Der schlauch geht schon. Den neme ich schon und ich habs mit ihm versucht und es geht. Vor dem einbau werde ich ihn erwährmen und Drehen dann passt das schon. Ich werde aber vlt noch 2 Winkel rein legen.


----------



## Schelmiii (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ok, ich hab wohl zweimal net soviel gedacht. Liegt wohl am Schlafmangel. 5 h schlafen und dann 11 stünden schule am stück sind: SCH...
Und erkältet bin ich auch noch.
Aber gut, dass du meinen Vorschlag umsetzten willst, wird bestimmt Hammer. Und nachmachen werd ich ihn nicht, denn ich brach ja keine 2 Kreisläufe. Oder doch?^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ich werde es mal Testen was es bringt damit endlichmal eine Antwort im Netz zu finden ist. Da Haben schon so viele gefrgt und keiner hatte ne richtige Antwort die sich auf Versuche stützt die Dokumentiert sind. Wir werden sehen. 
Dann werde ich mal anfangen mit plannen der Platten etc.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Aso gibt es eigentlich ne möglichkeit den durchfluss so festzu stellen ohne das man so nen Aquero oder so nehmen muss ? für Die Wasssertemperatur habe ich das gefunden.


----------



## fuSi0n (22. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

es können auch andere Controller die Impulse eines Durchflussmessers auslesen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Und welche ? Hast du sowas wie ein Link ?


----------



## VJoe2max (22. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Beispiele :
ALC Heatmaster
AC Poweradjust 2

Der hier dürfte bis auf den SwissFlow jeden DFM packen: ELV DFM100


----------



## Schelmiii (23. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ich regle alles über den T-Balancer BigNG mit SensorHub (und dazu noch der MiniMG, damit ich die Laing regeln kann (würden sogar 2 gehen^^)). Der Spaß ist allerdings nicht ganz billig. Man kann sich das Zeug aber auch recht günstig bei ebay (sowie ich) kaufen.
Oder halt die Aquastream XT Ultra, die hat auch nen extra Anschluss, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Also der erste Link von VJoe2max gefällt mir irgendwo. Leider ist ein durchfluss Sensor dazu zu teuer. Aber an sich gefällt es mir..... Na mal sehen.
Es gibt auch Durchfluss Sensoren die man ans Board stecken kann aber die kosten so 30 € aufwärts. Ich denke das Meint auch schelmiii. Also wird es wohl bei der Wassertemperatur bleiben. Was ja angesichts der beiden Pumpen auch reicht. 

Aber diese Steuerung gefällt mir. Mit der kann man ja die Pumpen etc steuern. also das was auch die Aquastream kann. Nur eben mit 2. hmm ich überleg es mir. Gibts noch was ähnliches ? Aber der 2 Link also das günstigere Teil sagt mir weniger zu.

Aso was haltet ihr von dem Kühlmittel ? Das Blau ist zwar kein UV Blau aber das sollte doch weniger stören !?.


----------



## Schelmiii (23. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ich mein HIER DIE UNTEREN 3 und DFM ist egal welcher, ich hab meinen am Sensorhub von TBalancer. Zum Beispiel DER hier.

Das Kühlmittel sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber wenn du mit dem, was du aktuell hast, zufriedens bist, dann würd ich bei dem bleiben. Machst du kein UV zeug in dein PC rein?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Doch eigentlich schon. Aber so viel UV Licht habe ich auch nicht. Aber ich bekomm es relativ günstig. Daher denke ich werde ich das nutzen. Und so viel sieht man von den UV auch nicht wenn es nicht unmittelbar davor liegt. Da muss ich noch ewas überlegen. 

Deine Steuerung also das DFM ist wirklich teuer. Da nehm ich lieber das genante. das kann mehrere Pumpen und Lüfter steuern und auch Temperatur Fühler aufnehmen.

Nun bleibt noch zu überlegen ob ich nicht doch nen Filter rein setze. Aber gesehen hab ich noch nichts das sich was bei mir ab setzt. Und gereinigt habe ich auch alles vor dem einbau. Ich denke mal ich bestell welche und mach vor dem einbau einfach mal den CPU Kühler auf und entscheide dann.

Kann eigentlich der Graka Kühler auch so vereufen ? Sind die nicht Grober ? 

Ich hab ja den hier


----------



## VJoe2max (23. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

In einem Link sieht man den doch sogar offen - der ist auch ganz schön fein und daher auch ein potentielles Flusensieb .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ja ic habs dann auch gesehen. Ich denke ich werde den CPU Kühler aufschrauben und entscheiden. Wenn der Vereuft ist schraub ich die Graka auf. Wenn nicht dann nicht. Zusätzlich werde ich mir rein Profilaktisch 2 Filter bestellen und fertig. Die werde ich dann an einer nivht sichtbaren stelle einbauen und hin und wieder säubern. Das sollte das beste sein. 

Was haltet ihr von den Nanoxia AGBs. Sind die ihr Geld wert ? 

Ja Langsamm hab ich so etwas wie ein Plan. Auch wenn ich schon fast denke das 8/11mm schläuche im Stacker etwas verloren wirken. Aber dann sehe ich auch wieder das ich mal doppelt so viele Schläuche haben werde wie andere.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Hab auch 11/8er im Stacker . Mit dickeren kriegste bei zwei Kreisläufen nur Gewirr und sieht kaum noch was von der Hardware.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Nobodys Aufrüstung*

Ja das hab ich mir auch so überlegt. ICh denke ich bleibe bei mienen Schläuchen.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich mal gespannt was mehr bringt. 2 einzelne Kreisläufe oder einer. Naja wir werden sehen.


----------

